

An Interactive Map of Shakespeare's London - benbreen
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2015/04/an-interactive-map-of-shakespeares-london/390060

======
jrapdx3
Every year, usually in September, I spend 3-4 days in Ashland, OR, and take in
a few plays at the Oregon Shakespeare Festival. Truly world-class theater,
I've enjoyed many superb productions there.

It helps to _read_ a Shakespeare play before going to the performance. Easy to
do these days given availability of the work on the Internet, often well-
annotated. It often happens that reference is made to the London Shakespeare
knew, and I think this interactive map could be quite useful in understanding
the full context of a play.

Seems the map project is in an early stage. It will be a great asset as the
textual information about the historic features is filled in. I'll definitely
come back to it a few months from now.

------
sthielen
Very cool! The reference to Comedy of Errors is a bit misplaced, however, as
the play is set in Greece.

